# best brush for minimizing brush strokes



## gsdnno (Jan 25, 2017)

Need some advice on a really good trim brush . I use Ben Moore Advance , and need a brush that will minimize brush strokes . The trim in my house is all flat with the exception of the crown molding which is a large (4") cove mold. I have been using the brushes that Wooster recommends with poor results . I see that there is a company in South Dakota that manufactures brushes called "Zenith " that supposedly delivers a fine finish . I also may be using an incorrect style of brush on my flat trim , so I may need to be schooled there as well . I like the feel of an angled sash brush , but not the finish I'm getting


----------



## We Fix Houses (Aug 15, 2007)

What about useing some extender like XIM ?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Advance isn't a latex paint. It already levels about as good as anything.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Just got a Purdy Clear Cut Elite. Very happy with it.

Tom


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Paint faster, don't over brush it.


----------



## BeforeChristoff (Nov 25, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> Just got a Purdy Clear Cut Elite. Very happy with it.
> 
> Tom


Yes I use the different Purdy brushes as well, they have different stiffness's for different viscosity of paint


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

tjbnwi said:


> Just got a Purdy Clear Cut Elite. Very happy with it.
> 
> Tom


That’s a stiffy for cutting in. He wants a softy for a smoother finish. I like a Nylox.

Purdy Ox Hair might be good with Advance? Never tried it though.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

You should be able to get a smooth finish with a Wooster Silver Tip wall brush.

You'll get brush marks if you:

Put it on too thin
Over brush it
Work too slow
Press too hard when you tip off, it takes a light touch

Angle sash brushes are tricky for trim, they Don't hold as much paint as a wall brush and it can be tougher to get a good tip off.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

I like angled brushes in general, easier to get into corners. For smooth surfaces I like my Purdy China bristle for oil based paints. It's natural product and the ends are tapered, unlike nylons. Temperature will play a big role too. Too warm and the paint doesn't have time to level out. Too cold and it can sag.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

RangoWA said:


> I like angled brushes in general, easier to get into corners. For smooth surfaces I like my Purdy China bristle for oil based paints. It's natural product and the ends are tapered, unlike nylons. Temperature will play a big role too. Too warm and the paint doesn't have time to level out. Too cold and it can sag.


Especially with Advance. I actually often follow my work with a heat gun to avoid sags. It's a slow paint. I prefer to use it at close to 80 degrees and low humidity.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Big Johnson said:


> That’s a stiffy for cutting in. He wants a softy for a smoother finish. I like a Nylox.
> 
> Purdy Ox Hair might be good with Advance? Never tried it though.


The brush holds enough paint to lay down a beautiful layer of paint. 

I'll get some pics next week. 

Tom


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

No need to repeat all the good tips already given but I will add, as you say it is not latex paint, for oil finish paint I prefer the white bristle over the black China bristle brushes. 
You won't go wrong with a Corona Pal brush for finishing with oil.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

Ohio painter said:


> No need to repeat all the good tips already given but I will add, as you say it is not latex paint, for oil finish paint I prefer the white bristle over the black China bristle brushes.
> You won't go wrong with a Corona Pal brush for finishing with oil.


Angular brushes rule. That is all yee need to know. I stopped using square cut brushes light years ago. Mind you, I could wield a 4" square cut brush on window trim, back in those days. I was that good with a big square ended 4" brush. "No big whup, wanna fight about it?" (Family Guy).;/


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

BM Advance, brushed 2 coats with a Wooster pro. Pre-primed FJP trim which is harder to eliminate brush strokes because it dries to fast.

With Advance, I lay it on and then brush it out about 5 times to even it out.


----------



## Ohio painter (Dec 4, 2011)

Caslon said:


> Angular brushes rule. That is all yee need to know. I stopped using square cut brushes light years ago. Mind you, I could wield a 4" square cut brush on window trim, back in those days. I was that good with a big square ended 4" brush. "No big whup, wanna fight about it?" (Family Guy).;/


I don't disagree and use an angular brush daily, but for oil trim paint i disagree, out comes the Corona Pal every time, but to be honest i am using less and less oil. To each their own.


----------



## B.Johnson (Sep 17, 2016)

Caslon said:


> Angular brushes rule. That is all yee need to know. I stopped using square cut brushes light years ago. Mind you, I could wield a 4" square cut brush on window trim, back in those days. I was that good with a big square ended 4" brush. "No big whup, wanna fight about it?" (Family Guy).;/


Light years is a measurement of distance, not time. Unless you intended to say "I stopped using square cut brushes a billion miles ago" then you are using the term "light years" incorrectly.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

Space is time.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

Since SW bought Purdy I kinda feel out of love with them, but you gotta love a Corona brush local painters here love them, they are made in Tampa


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I did notice the change in Purdy. I'm on the fence with Coronas. They make good brushes. I haven't tried their newest ones, but Wooster makes some good ones I like as well or better.

One thing about Coronas, if I let someone use one and they don't get it cleaned out well, it just torques me.


----------

